# Lordy, lordy!



## ZoeRipper (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi there, guys!

Those of you who've been here more than a couple months probably know me.

Well golly-jee, y'all.

Life just keeps on throwin' curveballs.

I lost my job, which was the most perfect job in the world (rose farmer).

It's not like I was fired, it just.. Ceased to exist. Not going into detail, but the owner of the business has been a very bad person and the gov't shut us down.

And those of you who know me on a more personal level, you know I was married to a very nice Ryan Hale.

But not anymore. We got it anulled (sp?) and we've broken up. It wasn't a nasty "And I hate you too!" split, it was just time, we both agreed that we had gotten into this wayyyy too young, and we sort of.. Fell out of love.

So! This hot girly is back on the market!

Anyways, there's an update on me.


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about all of that... Seems like quite a few people have been having rough times as of late. Hopefully things will get better for you sooner than later. =)


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 25, 2010)

I once lost a job for similar reasons,  it can be a surprise. After the incident, I got a way better paying, but more difficult job. I have been in the other situation as well. Things find a way of working out.  I have enjoyed your posts, when you were posting.


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 25, 2010)

That makes 3 of us who lost our jobs! Mine was a bankrupt business though. I'm still on unemployment! Woo! That's why I'm on the forum all day....

Sorry to hear about your personal troubles. Sounds like a wise decision though. At least you guys had the courage to call it off instead of torturing each other for the next 20 years like my parents did!




Glad to see you back on fellow Okie.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 26, 2010)

Good for you Zoe! Give yourself time to enjoy life, marriage can wait.


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 27, 2010)

I just broke up with my ex after 6 years.

Moved into a new apt filled with roaches and finally figured out how to rid of them with boric acid.

Got sold several injured chameleons and returned one for no refund (fair amount of $$$, enough to be upset about) and have to spend tons of money taking them to the Vets all the time,

Ride a race motorcycle every day through crazy LA traffic which is basically life threatening, (partially my own fault I'll admit lol not the best decision I have made buying a bike to move out on)

Ex makes me sell all my stuff I have no room for here in the tiny apartment because she wants to move out and can't store it there at her house where I was before moving,

Then asks for the money when I sell it.

Oh yeah I Can't seem to get my DSLR back from her yet either. =\

..and anyone need a highly technically skilled micro-electro-mechanical engineer to fill a position? Didn't think so. :lol: 

We're all in the same boat. Keep your chin up. Feels good to admit your problems to the world sometimes too.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont know, mantis like roaches too, order a sheild ooth off me and just let it hatch in the apartment! within a short space of time, u will have 2 open your door and let them work on someone elses apt and then charge them for it!


----------



## Woodbox (Jul 27, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Good for you Zoe! Give yourself time to enjoy life, marriage can wait.


+1


----------



## ismart (Jul 27, 2010)

There is one good thing that came out of your break up Zoe... Now you are not at the mercy of your evil mother in law! :angry: 

Now you can throw the phone at her, and tell her where to shove it! :angry: I mean, I'm sure you will miss her most of all?  :lol: Sorry about your job.  I'm sure you will find something soon!


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 27, 2010)

Indeed my apartment complex could use a few ooths hatched around here. hehe

Next time they become immune to my defenses you have a guarantee for an ooth order. :blink: 

Ugh roaches are not my thing... and my vet makes me buy Dubias for the Chameleons! &lt;_&lt; 

OK I've thread jacked enough now. Going back to my corner.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 28, 2010)

ismart said:


> There is one good thing that came out of your break up Zoe... Now you are not at the mercy of your evil mother in law! :angry:
> 
> Now you can throw the phone at her, and tell her where to shove it! :angry: I mean, I'm sure you will miss her most of all?  :lol: Sorry about your job.  I'm sure you will find something soon!


+1


----------

